# Monark Elgin Higgins ???



## 37fleetwood (Sep 25, 2007)

anybody ever heard of a Monark made Elgin or Higgins?
Scott


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

*Mon-Hig*

I had one of those. Obviously a Monark Rocket but wearing a JC Higgins headbadge. Mine was complete and in original orange and black paint. Even the same paint scheme as the 1948 Higgins in Evolution Vol. 2.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 4, 2008)

JUNIOR'S RAT ROD BIKE BUILD-OFF SUBMISSION IF I COULD REMEMBER MY SIGN ON AND PASSWORD ON RATRODBIKES.COM... Anyone know how I could get it?... I don't want to sign up again.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2008)

if you find a Rocket badge you could call it the Rat Rocket!
Scott


----------



## JOEL (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, some Sears bikes were made by Monark.


----------



## sensor (Jun 6, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> JUNIOR'S RAT ROD BIKE BUILD-OFF SUBMISSION IF I COULD REMEMBER MY SIGN ON AND PASSWORD ON RATRODBIKES.COM... Anyone know how I could get it?... I don't want to sign up again.




yeah just pm ratrod and ask him he might be able to find it for you


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 7, 2008)

sensor said:


> yeah just pm ratrod and ask him he might be able to find it for you





  Thanks,... I think I'm in now.... under BULLETPROOF...


----------

